# News & Views



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just giving you guys a heads up this time.... I'll be on Ed Schultz News & Views Friday morning. Talking about the GreenSkins Classic and some other hunting issues (Not sure about all at this point).

FYI


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be certain to listen. Last year Ed did the Cando Duck Daze about that time....... Intersting to watch the user #s jump when you are on air Chris-good job.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up Chris.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Chris does this show have a internet feed


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

If it does you would get it here http://www.kfgo.com/talk/ed/ed.html

Bob you coming up here to hunt ???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You know I'll be listening Hustad :wink:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I think we all will. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry for being ill informed, but come on, I've never had a reason to
tune in....

IS that the 790 or the 970 one? 
What time does it start?

M.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I believe it's running 8:30-11, normally it's 9-11:30 but it's being moved up. (I thought that's what I was told).

I'm going to see if I can get on early(was on for about an hour last time)...got to get on the road to scout for the classic. :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes Fetch I'm coming up to hunt pheasants opening week, so look out they will be extinct ( well at least 10 or 15 of them)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Good luck Chris and have a great GHC this weekend. SOme of poor slobs have to work.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Nice job Chris! I was hoping that you and Dan would pull and Arnold and announce your run for Gov/LtGov.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good job Chris...sounds like Ed likes the site.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice job as always....wish you could have been on longer, although I am sure it didn't break your heart to get a head start on scouting!!!


----------

